# General > Biodiversity >  Basking Shark

## kas

Spotted it just off Scrabster Harbour this evening around 5pm, went down to the harbour for a closer look and we got great views from the lighthouse. It headed off round holborn head about 45 mins later.

----------


## kas

A Minkie Whale had been spotted by a friend in the bay earlier and I also saw 7 Harbour Porpoise in the bay this evening.

----------


## Kenn

Thanks for the post kas, never seen 1 of those giants but live in hope.

----------


## Seabird

Basking shark in the River mouth at Wick near the North pool.
Earlier in the week 19th a Basking shark was reported at Staxigo.
Once quite rare this far North now they seem to be every where.
Many thanks to Alistair for the phone call.

----------


## kas

2 in the murkle area of Thurso Bay on Sat 28.06.08
1 at Brimms Ness on Thurs 03.07.08

----------


## horseman

Super kas, wish I was nearer to the sea :Grin:

----------


## kas

Saw one at Broch 27.07.08
One sighted at Scrabster beach 29.07.08
and I saw one yesterday off the Scrabster lighthouse.

----------


## Birdie Wife

Saw one in Melvich Bay 2/8/08, we were out fishing from kayaks and got within about 6ft of one!! What an amazing experience.  The water was so clear, we could easily see the huge mough underwater as it swam stright towards us, then under the kayaks. Unforgettable! ::

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Saw one yesterday (10th August) off Strathy Point - amazing.

----------


## Welcomefamily

They are so impressive with their size.

----------


## r.rackstraw

One Basking Shark reported in Brough Bay today.

----------


## kas

Thankyou all for your reports, very much appreciated to know there are many about, I hope you all enjoyed seeing them. Birdie Wife, I am envious as I would love to have had such a close encounter with one. Shame you had not been out on your kayak on the morning of the 4th, as you could have had another amazing encounter, Killer Whales were reported just off Portskerra that day.

----------


## kas

25 foot long Basking seen yesterday by Silverline angling in between Thurso and Dunnet. What a size!!!!

----------


## Seabird

2m Basking shark seen passing Lybster to day 20-8-08 at 15.00hrs heading North 
200 meters from shore.

Colin

----------


## Seabird

Thurso Bay
 Seen by Kas from East Gills.

22nd August
31st August
3rd September.

All the sharks were reported to be quite small.

Colin

----------


## Seabird

Received a report of a 12ft Basking Shark from Kas in Thurso Bay.

That brings the total to 9 for Thurso Bay
With 17 being seen around the Caithness coast in total.

I also have 3 reports for the North Suthrland Coast.

I'm sure there are a lot that have gone unreported.
Even so thats quite a startling amount.

Colin

----------


## ciderally

love the photos...

----------

